# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Глюк с терминальным соединением

## кристина91

Добрый вечер.
У нас стоит сервер и мы к нему подключаимся терминально.Проблема в следующем при открытии окна на весь экран под окном 1С скрывается и пуск и панель задач,что крайне неудобно.
Вот как - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGa6jzW3UuY

----------

